# It appears I misjudged The Herfabomber



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky, it appears I made two mistakes on my part in dealing with Ouirknotamuzd aka The Herfabomber. First I assumed that my mind control device would work on a mind as damaged as his, and second I didn't think he could count to three&#8230;..

*Pinky:* Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf!

*Brain:* So I sent the Herfabomber two bombs and he sends me three in return. His stated goal was to hit me so hard he would re-splice my genes.

*Pinky:* Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf!

*Brain:* So on Thursday he hits me with this&#8230;










*Pinky:* Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf!

*Brain:* On Friday he hits me with this&#8230;










*Pinky:* Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf!

*Brain:* And on Saturday he hits me with this&#8230;










*Pinky:* Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf!










*Pinky:* Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf!










*Pinky:* Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf!

*Brain:* So your goal was to hit me so hard it re-spliced my genes, and you have succeeded. Regrettably for you, they have been re-spliced in a way that has increased both my intellect and aggression&#8230;

*Pinky:* Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf!

*Brain:* Pinky on the other hand&#8230; I need to fix him first, and then we will settle this&#8230;


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Narf narf narf eh? Agreed :thumb: 

Well done Pete.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I also assumed pete couldnt count, hence the reason he sends a bagillion cigars as a single bomb.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Good grief!! When will it end?!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pete, you are an animal!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Good grief!! When will it end?!


*Brain:* Not in the near future.....

*Pinky:* Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf!

*Brain:* Damn it Pinky...


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Hahahahaha - I don't know what I love more: the destruction or the comic-like dialogue.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Hahahahaha - I don't know what I love more: the destruction or the comic-like dialogue.


I choose to live then both equally. This place has always been crazy but it's gotten more insane recently and it's awesome.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

another fine herfabomber hit. I'll post pics of mine when the smoke clears. *cough cough*


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nicely done, Pete. You might have put that Mouse down for the count!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Very nicely done, Pete. You might have put that Mouse down for the count!


While i agree that the bombs were a thing of beauty, I don't think the mouse is down for the count


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Do we even know if Pinky CAN count?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Do we even know if Pinky CAN count?


he can, trust me


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> he can, trust me


One... Two... NARF!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> While i agree that the bombs were a thing of beauty, I don't think the mouse is down for the count


nope...he's scurrying right now,but,like any survivor,he'll lick his wounds and rebuild and be back to try and take over the world before ya know it...unless he tries to take on Zilla again.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> nope...he's scurrying right now,but,like any survivor,he'll lick his wounds and rebuild and be back to try and take over the world before ya know it...unless he tries to take on Zilla again.


ahhhhh...look who's being nice now that they are boardroom buddies


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> ahhhhh...look who's being nice now that they are boardroom buddies


me thinks joes pointy stick might need to be retired for a bit....wouldnt want to have to bury you again


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> me thinks joes pointy stick might need to be retired for a bit....wouldnt want to have to bury you again


I've been absolutely buried dug up and re-burried the last couple of weeks...I figured it would be safe to be a smart ass for a while without any retribution, and I'm going to stick with that :banana:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I publicly admit - Pete scares the sh*t out of me.

Still.

:ss


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> I've been absolutely buried dug up and re-burried the last couple of weeks...I figured it would be safe to be a smart ass for a while without any retribution, and I'm going to stick with that :banana:


ok but llamas have long memories... or something (i just made that up)


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> ahhhhh...look who's being nice now that they are boardroom buddies


I'm not being nice,Dude...I made a vow that hostilities between myself and The Brain would be abated within the confines of the Boardroom...the both of us will be able to work perfectly fine together as ZK brothers-in-arms.

But,if that little freakin' genetically-enhanced evil genius mouse tries to screw with me again,I'll blast him so hard his genetically-enhanced atoms will fuse with Pinky's atoms and he'll be a little freakin' genetically-enhanced evil genius mouse with two heads,two tails and 4 legs..


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm not being nice,Dude...I made a vow that hostilities between myself and The Brain would be abated within the confines of the Boardroom...the both of us will be able to work perfectly fine together as ZK brothers-in-arms.
> 
> But,if that little freakin' genetically-enhanced evil genius mouse tries to screw with me again,I'll blast him so hard his genetically-enhanced atoms will fuse with Pinky's atoms and he'll be a little freakin' genetically-enhanced evil genius mouse with two heads,two tails and 4 legs..


I believe that!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm not being nice,Dude...I made a vow that hostilities between myself and The Brain would be abated within the confines of the Boardroom...the both of us will be able to work perfectly fine together as ZK brothers-in-arms.
> 
> But,if that little freakin' genetically-enhanced evil genius mouse tries to screw with me again,I'll blast him so hard his genetically-enhanced atoms will fuse with Pinky's atoms and he'll be a little freakin' genetically-enhanced evil genius mouse with two heads,two tails and 4 legs..


And still only half a brain, you forgot that part. Amazing hit by the way.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Good god. that's one hell of a 3 day beatdown. Nice job Pete, you crazy bastage.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Brain, I know some really quality PTSD clinics in the pac NW. If these crazy bombs have you feeling a little jumpy just let me know and I'll you all check in.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy jebus! These bombs are getting ridiculous!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Day-um...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

BMack said:


> Holy jebus! These bombs are getting ridiculous!


ridiculously awesome,you mean.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Getting?

Yes, I suppose they are.


----------

